# New to this mouse thing :)



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello! My name is Danielle and I am a new mouse person? haha. I only have females right now, breeding isn't anywhere in the near future but hopefully someday! Um.. I am a high school graduate recently and moved out to Maryland from Iowa to be with my significant other. I bought fancy mice as a pet because I had to leave my beloved dog behind with my family and I wanted something small and easy to take care of so it wouldn't require all my time. I am not a member of NMC, but it does interest me, maybe sometime after I'm on my feet officially. I'm new at this whole mouse thing and am still learning a lot as I go.

All my mice are different, interesting colors. We have a reddish brown and white (Cinnamon), black and white (Pepper), white and grey (Frosty), mixed brown and tan (Rusty), and a creamy greyish color (Baby). They all have their own personalities and we love them dearly.

I know I was supposed to post here first but I missed the last part and I apologize, I was just desperate and concerned about my mice.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Danielle welcome to the forum you should learn all you need to know here

Alan


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: Hi Danielle and welcome.
it sounds like you have some very pretty mice there, post some pics when you get the hang of the site, we like a good pic on here!!
Enjoy


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks!  I've figured out that one is sort of a sable color? I guess you guys call it, the one we call Rusty is considered a sable. I also figured out that my mice are of the pet store variety, meaning the small ones. Not the ones with the big ears that seem to be a bit bigger than ours. But still, they're fun and I love them dearly.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

hello hello!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Danielle  Welcome!


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you, thank you


----------

